# Replying to classifieds



## Jonesie196 (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi, have been reading the forums for a good 5-6months, more of a reader than a talker.

Just signed up so I could reply to a post in the classifieds with the intention of purchasing and it won't allow me, just wondered why this is and what my options are.

Many thanks,


----------



## Robbie789 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think you've got to be a bronze member before you can post in classifieds, 30days + 50 posts iirc.


----------

